# Strange PM



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I received a PM this morning from someone who has a pug and wants to know how to dress her. Asking for my private e-mail address. Of course I'm not giving that out or even responding. Under her name it said "validating". Do any of you know what this is and can the moderator find out who it is?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> I received a PM this morning from someone who has a pug and wants to know how to dress her. Asking for my private e-mail address. Of course I'm not giving that out or even responding. Under her name it said "validating". Do any of you know what this is and can the moderator find out who it is?


I got the same email. I of course didn't answer. Would love to find out if we can locate who this person is.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I got the same!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I got the same!


You too. I wonder if admin can find out where these emails came from. Its' strange how it got into the PM's. Just another scam. I don't answer anything unless I know exactly where and who it is. Just be careful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Please report these pm's to one of our mods so this person's account can be deleted.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The mods got the pm's too and are working on it. We noticed that we haven't yet validated this person as an SM member.

Please don't answer the pm or send this person your email address.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well now I feel left out. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well now I feel left out. :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley:me too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well - Kat got her pm yesterday and I didn't receive mine until this morning -- so yours might still be coming, Crystal. LOL


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well now I feel left out. :HistericalSmiley:


I'll send you mine....:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn is right - some of the mods received it as well (I haven't yet) so it will be taken care of. Please don't respond to this individual.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Too funny... glad nobody provided their email. (At least I hope nobody else has.)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

munchkn8835 said:


> I received a PM this morning from someone who has a pug and wants to know how to dress her. Asking for my private e-mail address. Of course I'm not giving that out or even responding. Under her name it said "validating". Do any of you know what this is and can the moderator find out who it is?


I haven't received the PM. However, it bothers me to know someone out there has access to our PM's. I feel as though our PM privacy is being violated.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I haven't received the PM. However, it bothers me to know someone out there has access to our PM's. I feel as though our PM privacy is being violated.


I was stunned when I saw it. But I am so careful with stuff like that. I get so much spam email that I can spot this crap instantly. Do they honestly think people are so stupid to answer them with personal info. IDK. Crazy world.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I guess those of us who received the PM are just special!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

munchkn8835 said:


> I guess those of us who received the PM are just special!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


Story of my life. Always a day late and a dollar short. :blink::smtease:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't get it either Crystal - don't feel left out


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I got mine late last night too. I got something a week or two ago as well about writing a blog or something. I just delete them


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> I got mine late last night too. I got something a week or two ago as well about writing a blog or something. I just delete them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Now that you said that Ashley I do remember getting something also a few weeks ago too. I hope they get to the bottom of it because how did they get into the PM for all of us. Strange.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I haven't received the PM. However, it bothers me to know someone out there has access to our PM's. I feel as though our PM privacy is being violated.


Marie - this person had joined SM as a member and was apparently sending PMs just like I would PM you. I didn't receive one so I don't know what thread "she" was looking at but I believe it has been stopped.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The joke here is that most of the people who received the spam mail don't dress their fluffs. The other joke is imagining a PUG in a frilly little dress...lol. Honestly, we have nothing to worry about, maybe it was a kid staying up late with no parental supervision. There is no danger here.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Marie - this person had joined SM as a member and was apparently sending PMs just like I would PM you. I didn't receive one so I don't know what thread "she" was looking at but I believe it has been stopped.


Thank you for explaining what happened, Maggie. :tender:

But, how could someone send PM's if their membership was still in the process of being validated?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> The joke here is that most of the people who received the spam mail don't dress their fluffs. The other joke is imagining a PUG in a frilly little dress...lol. Honestly, we have nothing to worry about, maybe it was a kid staying up late with no parental supervision. There is no danger here.


It's just strange how she isn't registered on SM but somehow got into PM mail for each of us. But some people are real hackers and can do anything.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> It's just strange how she isn't registered on SM but somehow got into PM mail for each of us. But some people are real hackers and can do anything.


 
I didn't realize this person signed up on SM...it didn't seem so when I got the PM. It doesn't bother me, I just thought they got into the PM and didn't register.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Critterkrazy said:


> Hey now.... I have three little grandpugs and they are always dressed in pretty little dresses. Jasmine, Penelope and Butters have a HUGE wardrobe.


OMG I love to imagine it. Pugs are just so wonderfully funny.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

No more PMs from that PM spammer ... Or hagging out in SM anymore  

Just like the many spammers we get in SM who start those strange threads straight after signing up (which you, thank u for doing it, report), this particular one signed up as a member but spammed via PMs instead of threads. Whenever you get a strange PM, it is good to report them just like the threads 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> how could someone send PM's if *their membership was still in the process of being validated?*


sometimes, this is what it shows in the system under their screen names: "validating" when brand new although technically, they can still start posting new threads and send PMs. 

In SM, registering/signing up gives you instant membership. We don't manually go through validating. It happens automatically. 



AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> I got something a week or two ago as well about writing a blog or something. *I just delete them*


I would report them to admin or the mods before deleting if I were u, so that they can be banned - out of SM :thumbsup:


----------

